# This is Kaida, identification please



## Hurang (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi all, got kaida a week ago, they said she's a redfoot, but some folks on reddit suggested I confirm here.


https://imgur.com/a/Bmjf5uz


Thanks


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Not a Redfoot. Looks like some kind of desert tortoise. Where did you get it?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 14, 2020)

Oh my...to me it is Gopherus agassizii...or at least a gopher type tort....


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2020)

Your tortoise is a desert tortoise, like has been said above. This means it is illegal to buy/sell them, as they are protected in their home states. You can contact any chapter of the California Turtle and Tortoise Club and they will issue you a permit to keep the tortoise.


----------



## Hurang (Feb 14, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Your tortoise is a desert tortoise, like has been said above. This means it is illegal to buy/sell them, as they are protected in their home states. You can contact any chapter of the California Turtle and Tortoise Club and they will issue you a permit to keep the tortoise.


Man stupid pet store this is so frustrating. They were so adamant about redfoot , even the vet saidbshes a redfoot.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 14, 2020)

Yvonne...are the permits free? and I know they are not much trouble...right?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hurang said:


> Man stupid pet store this is so frustrating. They were so adamant about redfoot , even the vet saidbshes a redfoot.


Don't go back to that vet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Yvonne...are the permits free? and I know they are not much trouble...right?


Yes, the permits are free.

@Hurang - if you paid money for the tortoise, both you and the pet store could be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Hurang (Feb 14, 2020)

Got her from a local pet store, was shopping for aquarium stuff and she came up to the glass to greet me, the setup they had was terrible, small 12x18 tank I think or something, barely any substrate, and a heat lamp. I felt horrible and thought I did my research, the shells look so similar to me on the redfoot and sonoran or desert tortoise, and I'd read that they can lose coloration so i assumed she's just not really vibrant.


----------



## Hurang (Feb 14, 2020)

Also I'm not worried about the money I'll get the permit, I'm just worried I'm not giving her the proper care. Do all redfoots ALWAYS have red on them?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hurang said:


> Also I'm not worried about the money I'll get the permit, I'm just worried I'm not giving her the proper care. Do all redfoots ALWAYS have red on them?


Not always they can have red, yellow, orange, even pinkish looking sometimes. Here's a pic of my Redfoot for comparison. Notice the difference in the head shape, and scales on the front legs compared to your tort.


----------



## Hurang (Feb 14, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Not always they can have red, yellow, orange, even pinkish looking sometimes. Here's a pic of my Redfoot for comparison. Notice the difference in the head shape, and scales on the front legs compared to your tort.
> View attachment 286209


I do notice it, I'm at work atm but on lunch I'll take a closer comparison look, I just want to be 100% sure she's not a redfoot before changing her habitat and redoing her outdoor enclosure


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2020)

You can take it to the bank. I'm 100% sure it's a Gopherus agassizii.


----------



## Quadro (Feb 14, 2020)

I agree definitely not a redfoot I have redfoots as well .What they are telling you on here is correct. DO NOT go back to that vet ? You will be able to get all the best care information on here and then you can use it . Good luck with your new tort !


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 14, 2020)

I wish you good luck with the outcome of this. The tortoise is adorable.


----------



## VegasJeff (Feb 14, 2020)

My first though is a desert tortoise too. I have a hatchling desert tortoise and this one looks like a bigger version of mine. I like it.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank goodness someone told you about this site! All the tortoise smartie are here. Veterinary misinformation. I'm shocked. Not.


----------



## Dovey (Feb 16, 2020)

For what it's worth, I love my Sonora desert tortoise! Best species ever, and such an honor to be able to keep one legally. Take care of her!


----------



## Carol S (Mar 11, 2020)

Desert Tortoises are so personable.


----------

